# How can I raise my estrogen levels?



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi have had my blood tests done at a juice clinic to check my test levels. After having suffering with low labido since I split up from my wife.

And my estrogen levels are extremely low!! Can any one advise me what I can do to raise it naturally if possible?






p.s. I Havnt done a steroid cycle for nearly 4 years.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Whats your age mate?. Your Test levels also seems to be on a lower side.

How about making an effort to increase your T levels and E levels would follow?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sambo22 said:


> Hi have had my blood tests done at a juice clinic to check my test levels. After having suffering with low labido since I split up from my wife.
> 
> And my estrogen levels are extremely low!! Can any one advise me what I can do to raise it naturally if possible?
> View attachment 129378
> p.s. I Havnt done a steroid cycle for nearly 4 years.


 Not sure why you would to increase the female hormone.

To increase tesosterone - Make sure you are training, eating a varied diet, including red meat, supplement with zinc and vit d3. Watch some porn.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Not sure why you would to increase the female hormone.
> 
> To increase tesosterone - Make sure you are training, eating a varied diet, including red meat, supplement with zinc and vit d3. Watch some porn.


 'Our finding that estrogens have a fundamental role in the regulation of body fat and sexual function, coupled with evidence from prior studies of the crucial role of estrogen in bone metabolism,6-8indicates that estrogen deficiency is largely responsible for some of the key consequences of male hypogonadism and suggests that measuring estradiol might be helpful in assessing the risk of sexual dysfunction, bone loss, or fat accumulation in men with hypogonadism. For example, in men with serum testosterone levels of 200 to 400 ng per deciliter, sexual-desire scores decreased by 13% if estradiol levels were 10 pg per milliliter or more and by 31% if estradiol levels were below 10 pg per milliliter. Our findings also suggest that treatment with aromatizable androgens would be preferable to treatment with nonaromatizable androgens in most men with hypogonadism.'

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1206168#t=articleTop

He started a thread about loss of libido the other day, the only thing that seems off is his his E2, hence the reason for the question, I think he is seeing a doctor about it, it is strange that it is practically non-existent. His test is within range and he should have an E2 reading to match, or at least higher than what he has.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Where is best place to get a full panel test like this?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Raise estrogen? Ermm cardio, start running marathon.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

id suggest running a menstrual cycle, should do wonders for your estrogen levels.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Raise estrogen? Ermm cardio, start running marsthons.


 What's a marsthons?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Stop training and get fat.

Aromatase loves fatty tissue.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> What's a marsthons?


 I haven't the foggiest what you are on about Quackerz.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I haven't the foggiest what you are on about Quackerz.


 It's what you wrote mate...... just a joke. lol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> It's what you wrote mate...... just a joke. lol


 I know.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i crashed my e2 summer last year trying to stomp out some gyno, got loads of horrible sides that just werent subsiding well after id stopped ai

stupidly id also been using aromasin while coming off letro which is notorious for a rough recovery due to it being a suicide inhibitor

one day when my feet and fingers were particularly achy and the thought of spending another 1,2,3,4 weeks with zero libido was driving me nuts i came very close to popping one of my missus birth control pills since theyre just high amounts of oestrogen and progesterone to trick the body into thinking its pregnant

i didnt bother in the end and just pinned 700mg of test instead


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Go out on the piss


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

swole troll said:


> i crashed my e2 summer last year trying to stomp out some gyno, got loads of horrible sides that just werent subsiding well after id stopped ai
> 
> stupidly id also been using aromasin while coming off letro which is notorious for a rough recovery due to it being a suicide inhibitor
> 
> ...


 Demand to have it removed. That is the safest option for everyone that uses.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Demand to have it removed. That is the safest option for everyone that uses.


 on the NHS you mean?

id resided to a trip to poland at some stage to have it removed out of my own pocket in the naio clinic

i do keep it under wraps generally but every now and again it will flare up a bit

the time off training post surgery would drive me nuts also but one day i likely will take the plunge


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

swole troll said:


> on the NHS you mean?
> 
> id resided to a trip to poland at some stage to have it removed out of my own pocket in the naio clinic
> 
> ...


 You will just have to focus on other aspects of your training but it is a minor procedure. The lay off from benching shouldn't be that long. If you run smolov Jr for bench then coordinate your deload with your recovery period for your procedure.


----------

